# Moss



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

What are your thoughts on ole' Randy? Is he innocent or guilty? 8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It sounds like he's somewhat innocent to an extent via his accusation interview and it also sounded like some harm was done, but not deliberately. He's known the woman for 11 years and considers her a friend so it's kind of awkward.

I for one really liked the way he handled his interview and showed a lot more maturity compared to a few years ago. Time will tell and you can see he's disappointed this had to surface at a time like this.

In the end, I think the charges will be lessened and the woman will be get rich regardless. One thing is for sure, he's an easy target to test the waters on.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I've always liked Randy...even when he was an idiot. So, I may be a bit biased, but his interview seemed very sincere.

The concept of extorting professional athletes is nothing new, if that was really the case.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d ... nfirm=true


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

What is the world coming to?

I say Innocent!! No doubt!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd also recommend seeing the interview if you haven't already because that story is a little bit contradicting compared to it. :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Barreiro had a pretty good interview with Moss' lawyer today. You can listen to it here. It is the third one down. From the sounds of it, Randy and this woman were getting a little frisky and she hurt her finger. Her lawyer decided her finger injury was worth no less than $500,000.00 Pretty sick. If Randy is telling the truth I hope this woman gets nailed for extortion.
http://www.kfan.com/cc-common/podcast/s ... rreiro.xml


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Good find Jgat and I figured it would be something ridiculous like that. Some friend huh? :eyeroll: It never seizes to amaze me how people and lawyers alike try to squeeze a quarter out of penny these days.

I don't find it too surprising that Moss never cut ties w/ his lawyer from Minneapolis on the other hand. :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Women? :stirpot:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

He told the truth, he never has laid a hand on a women out of anger. He has used his car to bump a female traffic cop though because he thought he was too important to wait.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Randy called last night he said "everything is cool dawg"!!

I think we've all done some stupid things in the past, doesn't mean he's a women beater....he's no Lawrence Phillips!! BTW didn't he play for Nebraska. :stirpot:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Yep! Randy Moss is :justanangel:. Hope everything goes well for him. I really do.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

She should go stand by the players gate in Foxboro on Sunday and get The Super Freak arrested when he tries to enter the stadium.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

dosch said:


> Randy called last night he said "everything is cool dawg"!!
> 
> I think we've all done some stupid things in the past, doesn't mean he's a women beater....he's no Lawrence Phillips!! BTW didn't he play for Nebraska. :stirpot:


Lawrence Phillips was framed.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Lawrence Phillips was framed.


I agree....all 7 times!!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

dosch said:


> > Lawrence Phillips was framed.
> 
> 
> I agree....all 7 times!!


What can I say, NE women are stuburn, they don't listen the first couple of times.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I actually do like Randy and am glad to see him do well this year.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> I actually do like Randy and am glad to see him do well this year.


Me Too! SUPERBOWL HOMEBOY!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Man I miss that guy in purple.... :crybaby:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I like Moss, but everyone one should know you don't get into any trouble right before the biggest games of your life.

He is a freak on the field when he wants to be. Man he can catch.

It is sad in todays world how everyone thinks they should get lots of money for anything.


----------

